# Batman Arkham Knight: trailer



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)

Ecco il trailer del nuovo capitolo dell'ormai pluripremiata serie su Batman.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Marzo 2014)




----------



## vota DC (5 Marzo 2014)

Sembra promettere molto, è una buona cosa che il gioco sia stato affidato nuovamente a Rocksteady.


----------

